# Setting up a RSS reader



## DiscoKath (Nov 6, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with setting up a a RSS reader? In particular, Newsify on iPad. I'd be super grateful for any help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello DiscoKath,

You need to get an RSS reader:
iTunes have one for a price and another that is free,
other places that I have looked all recommend the
free one, it is called* MobileRSS HD Free*.

Below is a copy of the instructions on how to get it
working.

I hope that they are correct and that you understand
them, I don't have a mac, so I can't really help you.

Mike.

*Use MobileRSS HD Free to Scan RSS Feeds. Tap "Settings"
on the left sidebar and then tap "Add Account." When the
program  launches for the first time, it will prompt you to add
your Google  account email address and password. Enter this
information and tap "Sign  In."*


----------



## DiscoKath (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks so much for trying to help. I primarily use my iPad because it's a lot faster than my laptop. Once again, I appreciate your help.


----------

